# Creative EP-630/35 and EP-830 earphones - Differences?



## praka123 (Jul 9, 2008)

Hi ,

I am thinking of buying one for my N73ME. when I inquired the distributor here  for EP-630 ,that fellow is asking Rs1025/-.  

What I read in many forums is this earphones are selling for as low as Rs650/- now  a days.

where can I procure one reliably for cheap?

and I want to know the difference between EP-630 ,EP-635(white colour) and EP-830 .any ideas?pls share here.


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Jul 9, 2008)

NeckStrap.

EP 830 ?? I never hearing that for 1st time.


----------



## praka123 (Jul 9, 2008)

^^ *in.creative.com/products/product.asp?category=437&subcategory=441&product=17398&listby=


----------



## abhi.eternal (Jul 9, 2008)

EP-830 looks cool. what is the price of this model? lemme warn you, the cord on Ep-635 is quite short. unless you want your mp3 player/phone hanging near your jean's pocket, don't buy this... go for EP-630 instead.


----------



## praka123 (Jul 9, 2008)

^thx. EP-830 seems expensive though.


----------



## napster007 (Jul 9, 2008)

^^how much..?


----------



## praka123 (Jul 9, 2008)

^Rs 3000? I'd say creative trying to milk too much !


----------



## yogi7272 (Jul 9, 2008)

ep 630 are selling for 700-750 rs with bill these days .. dont pay anything over this ..


----------



## Tamoghno (Jul 9, 2008)

EP635 is intended for using with small and lightweight mp3 players like ipod nano or shuffle. It designed such that the player keeps hanging from your neck near your waist(depending on your height) . I dont think you'd want to hang n73 from your neck. Better choose  ep630 , audio quality is exactly same.


----------



## Psychosocial (Jul 9, 2008)

abhi.eternal said:


> EP-830 looks cool. what is the price of this model? lemme warn you, the cord on Ep-635 is quite short. unless you want your mp3 player/phone hanging near your jean's pocket, /quote]
> 
> then buy the EP - 635 for sure as the N73 has got the adapter and the cord of EP 635 is small so they together will make it long....


----------



## girish.g (Jul 9, 2008)

@yogi7272
here in gurgaon the ep-630 retails for 1000 bucks in reliance digital. in other stores its not available.


----------



## praka123 (Jul 9, 2008)

hmm how is plantronics ear phones? Someone recommend me from below list ,the best VFM earphones which beats EP-630.  I know plantronics is famed for headphone sets.


----------



## Psychosocial (Jul 9, 2008)

me too buying ep-630 tomorrow lmao

can't find a store damn !!!

_i am krates_


----------



## xbonez (Jul 9, 2008)

if the 830 costs almost 3k, u'd be much better off gng for the aurvana

OFF TOPIC : any idea how much the Creative X-Mod costs?


----------



## praka123 (Jul 9, 2008)

EP-830 availability is a problem.it is  not officially yet available(acc. to distributor).though duty paid shops got it here.not for Rs3000 ,but it is around Rs3500 ,acc to the guy.(just went 1 hr before to town) .also ,they got many unknown brands charging rs8000+ seriously ,those music addicts ,do they buy this stuf.


----------



## Pat (Jul 9, 2008)

praka dude, get it from katmandude from TE! I got it from him for 800 bucks.He ships all over India. Talk to him.


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Jul 9, 2008)

If u can get one online then try this one
Cresyn E630 and acording to some guys on SE-NSE and Esato, this set is much better than EP 630[i myself dont find my EP 630 that gr8].
*www.soundwiseusa.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=6




btw has nyone seen this one before?
*www.soundwiseusa.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=1&products_id=4
WT*? its a 1-1 copy of EP 630!!!


----------



## praka123 (Jul 9, 2008)

^yup.already talked with him.


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Jul 9, 2008)

EP 630 is locally available in Kottayam, and maybe EP 635 too can be ordered.


----------



## praka123 (Jul 9, 2008)

*www.cafegadgets.com/searchResult.p...&price_range=&search_prod.x=0&search_prod.y=0 

^ cafegadgets showing Rs799 for ep-630. now may be it is a gimmick  they may ask rs250+ for shipping?

@aravind:I ordered for Rs850(inclusive of shipping) with katmandude.I am not sure about the genuinity of those available here.even shops in town offers EP-830 if you havent checked for.but I dont believe these ppl,cant be 100% sure of genuinity .


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Jul 9, 2008)

i has bought bought 6 EP 630 for my frens and ive checked em all and it performs same as the one i got from Dell, so sure they are genuine. 
It shud be packed in jewel box in orange, and it costs 800 with tax in here.


----------



## praka123 (Jul 9, 2008)

^which store?


----------



## Third Eye (Jul 9, 2008)

I bought ep 630 for 850 in feb.


----------



## utsav (Jul 10, 2008)

praka123 said:


> ^which store?



chor bazar


----------



## praka123 (Jul 10, 2008)

I think I should visit Ernakulam before ordering with katmandude.


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Jul 10, 2008)

Its a store in Triveni Complex [Cosatal Enterprises] near KSRTC stand.


----------



## praka123 (Jul 10, 2008)

hmm...that means I should head to penta menaka. I am not aware of kottayam town much. 

ps:havent you tried duty paid shops etc ?they have got a lot of these kinds of stuffs!no gurantee though!


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Jul 10, 2008)

But comes in different package, no warranty and mostly fake. If its genuine also, its not a good idea coz they arent much cheap for a grey market ones. Such ones ll cost some 600 bucks, but its worth that xtra 200 bucks, as u can be sure its genuine and enjoy the warranty.


----------



## praka123 (Jul 10, 2008)

^YUP!.


----------



## j1n M@tt (Jul 10, 2008)

^^duty paid shops in kottayam sells mostly Chinese products!!.........buy genuine Creative products from dealers if u can.........


----------



## yogi7272 (Jul 10, 2008)

praka123 said:


> ^YUP!.



its available at prime abgb at lamington road for 750rs ...

*www.primeabgb.com/


----------



## Renny (Jul 10, 2008)

I live in Bangalore, from where do you guys suggest I buy it and mention the cost.


----------



## Tamoghno (Jul 10, 2008)

EP 630 is availale in indiatimes.com shopping at rs 844 including shipping.

Though i'm not 100% sure if they are genuine or not. But i think indiatimes.com is reputated enough to not sell fake ones.


----------



## praka123 (Jul 10, 2008)

I am confirming with katmandude.


----------



## Pat (Jul 10, 2008)

Tamoghno said:


> EP 630 is availale in indiatimes.com shopping at rs 844 including shipping.
> 
> Though i'm not 100% sure if they are genuine or not. But i think indiatimes.com is reputated enough to not sell fake ones.



In most of the cases, there are "sellers" or "dealers" selling on indiatimes just like ebay. So you need to be sure before trusting someone.


----------



## j1n M@tt (Jul 10, 2008)

watz the price at katmandude??? do u get warrenty??? in kottayam as aravind has said v will get it for Rs.800/- including Tax and warrenty....


----------



## napster007 (Jul 10, 2008)

how much is it in nehru place now?


----------



## praka123 (Jul 10, 2008)

j1n M@tt said:


> watz the price at katmandude??? do u get warrenty??? in kottayam as aravind has said v will get it for Rs.800/- including Tax and warrenty....


yes.Rs 800+50 for courier.already send him  cash deposit.He is famous for genuine deals only man! ofcourse with warranty!(also "todphod" warranty too  )


----------



## abhi.eternal (Jul 10, 2008)

~Rahul~ said:


> I live in Bangalore, from where do you guys suggest I buy it and mention the cost.



you can get it from Temptation M store... i got mine in jan for 1100/-... now the price surely have come down... but confirm the warranty (i got it for only 15 days and i dint like it, was in a hurry so had to buy it)... else try SP road


----------



## praka123 (Jul 10, 2008)

It seems creative EP-630 is one of the most faked products  .that is ,one of the reason I am going to get from katmandude.



> The creative EP 630 suffers from the usual problem of, popular brand, with a good name and it’s small and easy to replicate. As far as counterfeits go, it’s seems to be on par with the famous Sennheiser CX300 earphones. There are always loads of cheap Creative EP 630 earphones on the market, suspiciously cheap.


*fakeheadphones.com/46/04/2008/


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Jul 10, 2008)

hhahahaaa
@praka
make sure it dun come in a box-illa packaga [lol]
*jrg.free.fr/photo/creative_01.jpg
it shud come in box


----------



## praka123 (Jul 10, 2008)

^  Hopefully not! this guy in TE forum seems reliable.  well ,actually today morning I thought of going to EKM to get one.then only Remembered today it is Vyapari hadthal  so ,online buy!.


----------



## Tamoghno (Jul 11, 2008)

praka123 said:


> yes.Rs 800+50 for courier.already send him  cash deposit.He is famous for genuine deals only man! ofcourse with warranty!(also "todphod" warranty too  )


Is katmandude some online seller ?do they ship all over india ? Please give me link or any other way to contact if possible.


I know the question is dumb. But i really need to know


----------



## Fender (Jul 11, 2008)

Have just done a comparison over at *in.creative.com/products/comparechart/comparechart.asp between the ep-630, 635 & 830. EP-830 is bundled with a carrying case! The ep-830 & 630 comes with y shaped cable while the ep-635 cable goes round the neck. EP-830 looks pretty classy. In the end, it's down to the design and how you would like to wear the earphones I guess. For where to get it they have listed their distributors at *in.creative.com/shop/in-distributor.asp those should be trustworthy since it's there Hope these information helps you with the selection~!


----------



## praka123 (Jul 11, 2008)

Tamoghno said:


> Is katmandude some online seller ?do they ship all over india ? Please give me link or any other way to contact if possible.
> 
> 
> I know the question is dumb. But i really need to know


He is a famous seller in Tech Enclave and Erodev Forums.
*www.techenclave.com/members/katmandude.html

unfortunately ,digit forum doesnot concentrate on trade /bazar section.


----------



## krates (Jul 11, 2008)

praka123 said:


> ^  Hopefully not! this guy in TE forum seems reliable.  well ,actually today morning I thought of going to EKM to get one.then only Remembered today it is Vyapari hadthal  so ,online buy!.



which site i also wanna buy one ( paypal )


----------



## praka123 (Jul 11, 2008)

^ I dont know if it is posting here wrong.but you have to register in TECH ENCLAVE FORUM.
and see their trade zone!awesome deals!
*www.techenclave.com/forums
katmandude is a registered seller who can procure almost anything(small items afaik!) from USA and also ships from  bombay procuring items lami road shops like alfa ,heera-panna etc.

here is the EP-630 thread :
*www.techenclave.com/dealer-s-paradise/creative-ep-630-rs-800-shipping-105860.html
There are other sellers too there.

BTW ,welcome back krates


----------



## supernova (Jul 14, 2008)

You can also check www.lynx-india.com. He's retailing EP-630 for 770/- + shipping (50 Rs)


----------



## haider_up32 (Nov 16, 2008)

6  months back i bought from indiatimes for 899 with shipping ...its available in nehru place for rs750


----------



## ankushkool (Sep 24, 2009)

We are gettin off topic 

has anyone got an idea how much better is EP 830 than EP 630? i checked out at laminton road in mumbai, EP 630 is for 650-700/- and EP 830 is for 850-900/- which sud i go for???


----------

